# Price of Metal Roofing



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

What is the best price you have found on roofing? $1.79 a foot is the best I have found for #26 galvanized.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Menards $1.72 just got flier in mail its on sale.Pro Rib

Lucked out couple yrs ago and hit the steel sale plus the 11% everything in the store rebate.Plus 1% cash back on my CC.


----------



## jd6100d (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a place in Houston that roll forms their own 26 gauge galvalume for $1.30/ft. Search Houston craigslist for "R panel". I just built a 60x100 barn and used these panels. They are on I-59 north at the 610 loop.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Cheapest I saw on there is 1.50, what's their phone number?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Galvanized is cheaper but when we built our sheds we used painted steel . I would not want to look at a building (roof & sides) with galvanized panels every day


----------

